# Something about spiders..



## Hero-wuff (Sep 27, 2012)

*Warning!! Image below, don't look if you don't like spiders!*​


My best friend decided to keep a giant house spider ages ago and he fed it crickets and tried to get it as big as he could..it got massive and it looked fun to keep such an awesome pet so i found a young one of my own (making sure it was a giant house spider and not just a normal one) and i keep her in a tub that my first baby snake came in.
She's so awesome to look at and she has settled in nicely to her box. There's webbing about too for finding the pray i drop in for her.
I get crickets for my dragon and usually they come with these little beetles and caterpillars and that's what i've been feeding her and also i gave her a maggot today.
I don't know what it is but i think spiders are just so awesome. Not so much tarantulas though, i think the ones that spin webs are the best. They are pretty easy to look after too, only needing to be fed every few days to a week.
She's a little bigger now but here's a picture of how pretty she is.


----------



## Aether (Mar 7, 2013)

Pretty! I'm a huge arachnophobe, but I still think spiders are cool to watch...when contained  If I weren't paranoid about one escaping on me, I might keep one like this.


----------



## Moonferret (Apr 13, 2013)

Naw, shes so bootiful! I love spiders, my parents used to breed tarantulas so I grew up with them, I never kept a house spider though


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

She's beautiful. Granite I'm a Major spider lover (my parents when I was little, like 5, had to tell me to stop bringing spiders into the house. So I had a pet wolf spider on one of our old car's tires, I named him Wolffy).


----------



## Kaliloca (Jan 24, 2013)

I think spiders, in general, are beautiful. Still, the really creep me out. Not looking at them, but the thought they could unintentionally sneak up and suddenly be crawling on me. Yeah, I generally scream like a little girl. LOL. 

At the same time. I really like Tarantulas. I've held them before and they don't bother me a bit. 

I think when it comes to arachnids, Tarantulas are more like cute furry critters and common spiders are more sneaky little crawlies. LOL. Doesn't make sense to most, but to me it does.


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm absolutely petrified of spiders, I don't mind looking at pictures etc but if I see one in person I have a panic attack, last winter my boyfriends mum and I was sat in the lounge and a huge huge spider ran across the floor, I started screaming and having a panic attack then she told me to name the spider, so I named him winston, it made it a lot less scary, then there was one on my boyfriends passenger side wing mirror and I named him Seymour, even though I still get scared when I see them makes me a lot calmer if I name them haha! 

I don't actually mind tarantulas, I can be in the same room as them and not freak but any like house spider (not the tiny tiny ones) or garden spiders I start to panic haha! 
I must admit though she is a gorgeously coloured spider, and that's coming from someone who's terrified haha! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Laura (Apr 13, 2013)

Ratfinx said:


> I'm absolutely petrified of spiders, I don't mind looking at pictures etc but if I see one in person I have a panic attack, last winter my boyfriends mum and I was sat in the lounge and a huge huge spider ran across the floor, I started screaming and having a panic attack then she told me to name the spider, so I named him winston, it made it a lot less scary, then there was one on my boyfriends passenger side wing mirror and I named him Seymour, even though I still get scared when I see them makes me a lot calmer if I name them haha!


I am going to have to try this. I broke 3 windows this winter before I finally got rid of all the spiders in the house with 10 grocery bags full of hedge apples....


----------



## Ratfinx (Feb 19, 2013)

Haha bless! We have two huge chimneys so they all come down there, and hide behind the fire places its horrible and yeah it defiantly worked for me, usually I run from a room even if its at the other side of the room but by naming them I can cope with them, I still can't touch them but I can be in the same room now  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

I used to keep Black Widows. I love them, I even got one tattooed on my neck right behind my ear. I had to stop keeping them when my last one laid an egg sac and it hatched. There were hundreds upon hundreds of baby Black Widows and they were small enough to get through the cracks of the cage. The babies are so small and barely pigmented they turn invisible when the light hits them. I was running into baby Black Widows all night. They also throw their web into the air and fly as the web gets picked up by air currents. I was so fascinated by them I would watch them (within a good distance, or so I thought). They would be climbing out of the cage one minuet and the next they would be flying toward my face. That was a very itchy/creepy crawly night. I woke up from nightmares of Baby Black Widows crawling all over me quite a few nights after that.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

She's gorgeous!!! I love spiders. But I hate it when one unexpectedly crawls on me. This might sound weird, but I've a passion for black widows. They like to hang out by our front door, and for safety reasons of course we must spray them, but before we do I like to watch from a respectful distance for a little while. They are so graceful, so sleek, so dangerously beautiful.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> I used to keep Black Widows. I love them, I even got one tattooed on my neck right behind my ear. I had to stop keeping them when my last one laid an egg sac and it hatched. There were hundreds upon hundreds of baby Black Widows and they were small enough to get through the cracks of the cage. The babies are so small and barely pigmented they turn invisible when the light hits them. I was running into baby Black Widows all night. They also throw their web into the air and fly as the web gets picked up by air currents. I was so fascinated by them I would watch them (within a good distance, or so I thought). They would be climbing out of the cage one minuet and the next they would be flying toward my face. That was a very itchy/creepy crawly night. I woke up from nightmares of Baby Black Widows crawling all over me quite a few nights after that.


I didn't see this till after I posted my post. I'm so glad I'm not the only one who is fascinated by black widows! But the babies really do scare me, and they especially would if I had an experience like yours!


----------



## poodlecrazy1 (Apr 14, 2013)

Lol I hate when they unexpectedly crawl on me too, its just that icky creepy crawly feeling that is just not fun. I was fine with it when I *let* her crawl on me though.Yes after that experience I stay far away from any egg sacs.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

poodlecrazy1 said:


> Lol I hate when they unexpectedly crawl on me too, its just that icky creepy crawly feeling that is just not fun. I was fine with it when I *let* her crawl on me though.Yes after that experience I stay far away from any egg sacs.


Yeah, I will pick up a spider and hold it, but it's that surprise being scared thing. Then again, I'm a jumpy person in general. Several times, I almost gave my poor dog a heart-attack by screaming bloody-murder after he unexpectedly gave me a kiss on my bare skin.


----------



## Eden10 (Aug 11, 2012)

I like spiders, my fiance & I have quite a lot of tarantulas & I have been wanting to catch a good sized jumping spider to keep, they are SO cute! But something about black widows creeps me out...not so much that their venomous, I think its just their body shape & that they are black & shiny....ewwwwwy.


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

Eden10 said:


> I like spiders, my fiance & I have quite a lot of tarantulas & I have been wanting to catch a good sized jumping spider to keep, they are SO cute! But something about black widows creeps me out...not so much that their venomous, I think its just their body shape & that they are black & shiny....ewwwwwy.


I love jumping spiders! That's funny, because the reason I like black widows is the reason they creep you out. It's weird how varied tastes can be, lol!


----------



## a-talking-potato (Jun 16, 2013)

I know this is an old thread and everything, but can I just ask where in the world do you live where they have house spiders that big?! If I ever saw something like that in my house I would be sobbing! I want to make sure that I never decide to move wherever you are. This is also a reason that I could never live in Australia, as I've heard they have huge spiders.


----------



## allieykatt (Jun 7, 2013)

ah! i canti droped my phone when i got to the picture.sorry nothing personal. but out of intrest does she acknowledge you and make an effort to be with you?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

